# MAKUP for the Ladies.. any UNSCENTED??



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

With all the new Women on TV shows thease days.. anyone know what makeup are all these women are using that is scent free?? My girlfriend is already using the Hunter Specialties & Dead down wind Shampoo, Conditioner and body wash


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Just 1 More said:


> With all the new Women on TV shows thease days.. anyone know what makeup are all these women are using that is scent free?? My girlfriend is already using the Hunter Specialties & Dead down wind Shampoo, Conditioner and body wash


I am sure someone can help you...I don't wear makeup so I don't know....lol


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

absolutecool said:


> I am sure someone can help you...I don't wear makeup so I don't know....lol


Thanks anyway.. i'm sure there has to be a few who have looked in to this before me :darkbeer:


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm the same as Shanna, I don't wear makeup so I'm no help! I hope you find someone that can answer this for you 

I do know that Covergirl has fragrance free makeup, however finding a "completely scent free" one might be a bit tough. Good Luck :blob1:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=740390&highlight=makeup 

Here is one thread about this last fall . . . . and somewhere someone mentioned Dead Down Wind tinted Moisturizer . .


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry can't help ya their....sounds like we gotta small club goin....the no make up in tha woods club.....lol.....thats one of the big perks of hunting....who cares about make up...bras...etc.......lmao


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

TexasHuntinGirl said:


> sorry can't help ya their....sounds like we gotta small club goin....the no make up in tha woods club.....lol.....thats one of the big perks of hunting....who cares about make up...bras...etc.......lmao


I kinda like the bra :lol: it keeps everything "held in":chortle:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

CountryWoman said:


> I kinda like the bra :lol: it keeps everything "held in":chortle:


Nothing beats a comfy sports bra, lol. That's almost a compromise!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Mali said:


> I'm the same as Shanna, I don't wear makeup so I'm no help! I hope you find someone that can answer this for you
> 
> I do know that Covergirl has fragrance free makeup, however finding a "completely scent free" one might be a bit tough. Good Luck :blob1:


Looks like the Cover Girl "CLEAN" line is as close as we'll get
Thanks


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

CountryWoman said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=740390&highlight=makeup
> 
> Here is one thread about this last fall . . . . and somewhere someone mentioned Dead Down Wind tinted Moisturizer . .


I have heard that too. But I dont wear makeup, ever.. And wouldnt think of it in the woods if I did. I know a lot of women that hunt here and none were makeup in the woods.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I've got to join the no make-up in the woods club. No way am I thinking about make-up at 4 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

I'm one of the forest people - no make-up for me ('sides, it'd be close to putting warpaint on a propane fridge! Femme and pretty I'm not).



Old country Scandinavian peasant stock: my grandmother pulled a plow for her husband the first 6 years they were married, while they lived in a dug-out in South Dakota before bearing him 9 children. She lived to be 92. . .

:set1_applaud:

Check with a dermatologist. They'd know what cosmetic bases, oils and waxes aren't particularly air volatile and prone to scent while being less allergenic. Something that is more stable might be one of the pure mineral powder lines (just a guess) but might be very UV reflective.

Let us know what you find out?

I have a neighbor who refuses to go out without having her face on, and her husband refuses to take her hunting (rifle) with him because you can smell her fresh face from 10' first thing in the morning!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll bet that somebody would make a killing off it if they came out with truly unscented cosmetic line. Maybe a company like SheSafari might get behind it.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

canam said:


> Nothing beats a comfy sports bra, lol. That's almost a compromise!


Amen to that!! Don't have to worry about falling straps or pokey wires!!!



Archry Princess said:


> I've got to join the no make-up in the woods club. No way am I thinking about make-up at 4 o'clock in the morning.


I am so with you on this! Too early for that! I really don't think the deer care what you look like!!!! :wink::bear:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what the celebrities use...maybe for the filming they put their faces on, but for the hunt maybe they go without. Maybe Tiffany can help us out on this one. 

As far as the bra...I don't leave home without it. ukey:


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Dead Down Wind has Womans line...I thoughtwith some kind of makeup and hair stuff...


----------



## SavageHuntress (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought I would try the Dead Down Wind product for women, the tinted lip balm & Moisturizer were the 2 products that I disliked the most - The lip balm had an terrible taste & smell to it as if the oil in the product had gone rancid - I really didn't see how it could be scent free and the moisturizer I had bought as a joke for my girlfriend who's daughter wanted make-up for the field but when we tried it, it was just way to thick & greasy for the face, not to mention, it had a smell of it's own too. It will rub off on your clothes real easy too. I like the regular Dead Down Wind products and use them often but the Huntress line needs a little work in my opinion. Who needs make up in the field anyway? Besides, the deer aren't supposed to see you.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

My husband laughs at me because I end up in the woods with full make-up, jewelry, hair styled and whatnot all the time. Usually mostly if I'm heading straight to the woods after work. But we're still very scent conscious. We change into our clothes in the woods, wash clothes and bodies with all the scent stuff. We use sprays and scent sticks both, but really i've never worried about the make up thing. A deer can smell your body as much as it can small your mascara ya know. haha. The scent proofing helps but a deer can still smell anyones breath, exposed skin, hair and whatever. A little makeup certainly isn't going to hurt.

Tressa


----------

